# My project 2 years ago not fish related



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I had the time a couple years ago so here are some pictures of what I did,I built all the cabinets did the plumbing,electric sheet rock tape bed texture you get the idea.I did everything but the granite.I spend a lot of time doing projects around the house but I always need tools to do the jobs and im a tool junkie.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, very nice.  Did you start with rough lumber? Woodworking is another hobby I'd like to get more into, but just don't have the time for.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I didn't know you where a wood worker. what would your labor per an hour be? if I keep the 100g I need a stand.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks great, Danny.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been to Danny's house, and he did an amazing job! It's awesome to make things from scratch.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Joey im not a woodworker I do concrete I was just messing around when I built my cabinets


----------

